# HiTech Miniatures ArchFather "ProTurbo"



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

HiTech Miniatures are releasing an 'ArchFather "ProTurbo"' into their range - http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/88


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

They are still suffering from 'tiny image' syndrome i see.

It looks awesome! Clearly an Iron Father inspired model though.
I may just get one of those.

Alice


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Body looks good though the heads kinda meh...

As Alice points out though, they really need to start taking bigger, clearer images of their models.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

is no-one else seeing this? ProTurbo = Perturabo :laugh:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha - your right! Expect to see RobotGulman, SandyGuiness and friends soon!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it doesnt excite me, nothing about it makes me want to own it, really not diggin the tiny head or the scibor type detailing and the stupid over large crappy shoulder pads. Also feel a bit too barrel like in the mid section, reminds me of a orc power armour, fact that might work as a conversion. 

Not one of hitecs better works in my opinion.


----------



## kaboot (Jan 4, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> it doesnt excite me, nothing about it makes me want to own it, really not diggin the tiny head or the scibor type detailing and the stupid over large crappy shoulder pads. Also feel a bit too barrel like in the mid section, reminds me of a orc power armour, fact that might work as a conversion.
> 
> Not one of hitecs better works in my opinion.


Your full of candy and rainbows arent you? 

Very "mechanicus" inspired look I think. Would work for Iron hands AND Iron Warriors

Hope to see one in person


----------

